# Crayfish boil and Meet n greet



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello!
Just wanted to let you know that we are having our second annual crayfish boil meet n greet. It will be July 6,7,8 and we will be gathering at the Reedsburg Dam campground on the west side of Houghton Lake. There is no charge to attend, but we ask that you bring a dish to pass. I have already posted this on a couple of other forums here and my hands are killing me. So, if you are interested or have any questions, please feel free to PM me.
Hope to see you there !


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

What is the time ?? I've been wanting to go !


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anish is there now trapping and I will arrive on noon Saturday to do the same thing. Dinner should be sometime around 5:00 pm on Saturday 7/7/12.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I wont be able to make it this year. I made it last year and passed around some bluegill filets. It is a great get-together; Anish and her husband (and kids) are very nice people, this is a great time that I am bummed to miss this year.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are camped at Alcona Pond. To get the 5th. wheel out of our site would take some doing. Then there's the taking everything apart & then putting it all back together. Just a real hassle. I did want to get to this event, but sorry, we won't be able to make it...


----------

